# Growing your own wheat?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

On a small scale, who grows there own wheat? What kind? Etc...

Was thinking about trying it this year and wasn't sure on how to go about it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

This can give you a start ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/small-scale-grain-growing-6442/

On a side note: we will try a hard red spring wheat this year.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I grew and harvested a 25x120' patch last year. Planted in mid October 2011. Harvested in July of 2012. Other than harvesting with a dull Scythe, it really wasn't to hard or much work to grow. 

I plowed then ran a disk thru it, used a hand seeder to sow it. I used 4-5 lbs for the patch and them drove the lawn tractor over it to fiirm the seed into the ground. That was pretty much it until harvest.

I'm still working out the best way to seperate the wheat berries from the chaff the best way.


----------

